

Tim O'Reilly on how his Classics degree shaped his business - dean
http://artsandhumanities.fas.harvard.edu/people/tim-oreilly-75

======
trevelyan
I think Diogenes got the better of him, although it is a clever temptation.
Curious how HN lines up on this.

